# George Canyon Supports the Troops



## Booked_Spice (3 Oct 2006)

I am not sure where to post this but I would like to mention the concert yesterday.

First of all it was an amazing concert. Half way through the show, the stage was blacked out.Then on the speakers, he  thanked the Canadian Soldiers serving overseas for their sacrifices. The lights came on,smoke was on the stage and a lone fiddler came out, They  played a song dedicated to the families of the fallen soldiers. After the song- which was amazing. George Canyon asked military members in the crowd to stand up. At this point he thanked each and everyone of them. This was not the end of it. When George came out to do his encore at the end of the night. He held up a shirt which he received from some of the troops overseas. He sat on a stool and went into a story about Kabul and speaking with someone who lost everything. He said that in that one conversation everything we as the Canadian military made sense. He also said that we as Canadians take things for granted. I can't quote word from word but it was unbelievable. Someone yell from the crowd that they couldn't do it without the spouses, in which George thanked all the families and the children who sacrifice in the name of Freedom.

It was a great feeling lastnight and it touched my heart. I just thought I would share it.

Take care


----------



## CdnArtyWife (3 Oct 2006)

Thanks for sharing that, it is a touching story.

While the troops are in Afghanistan fighting to win the hearts and minds of the Afghan people, those of us left at home are fighting to win the hearts and minds of the Canadian people.

If we hunker down and keep at it...we will all be winners, and better for it.

Thanks again,

Kara


----------



## boondocksaint (3 Oct 2006)

These little moments are great, and there are many of them that go un-mentioned, thanks for sharing this one. If only TB Jack was there.


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2006)

naw... TB Jack would`ve been slinking under a rock


----------



## 043 (3 Oct 2006)

While it does seem cool, be careful that his support doesn't equal trying to drum up more fans.


----------



## military granny (3 Oct 2006)

2023
I have seen George Canyon in concert before. On the base at Wainwright with Arron Lines, Jason McCoy and Paul Brandt. His support is genuine it isn't a ploy to get more fans, these country stars do everything in their power to show the soldiers how much they care.

Spice thanks for this great story.


----------



## Pea (3 Oct 2006)

military granny said:
			
		

> 2023
> I have seen George Canyon in concert before. On the base at Wainwright with Arron Lines, Jason McCoy and Paul Brandt. His support is genuine it isn't a ploy to get more fans, these country stars do everything in their power to show the soldiers how much they care.
> 
> Spice thanks for this great story.



That concert they did was made into a special called "A room full of Heroes" and they did some interviews with some soldiers and whatnot throughout it all. It was quite nice. I have a copy somewhere.


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Oct 2006)

While I don't much care for the music George Canyon plays, I like the fact that he respects the Canadian Forces.

Cheers


----------



## 043 (3 Oct 2006)

Hey, I never said I didn't like him, I think I just said to be careful. Does't anyone think it is a good PR Tool?


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2006)

PR tool is double edged - can cut both ways.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Nov 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7s1dVYdgLw


----------



## Cpl4Life (29 Nov 2009)

I can't stand most country music, but my wife and I have been to a few GC concerts and I was impressed.  Most of his songs I liked, albeit some are a bit sappy.  I also agree with the others that I don't think his support of the troops is a huge PR thing.  I liked his personal stories he shared, about being accepted to Med School (Dal) and giving that up to be a singer and how his dad freaked out on him.

Besides, if he is fooling us and it is a PR thing, I can't see any harm is done if it drums up support for troops and families who deserve it.


----------

